# Whew. No ticket...so far.



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

I was on my way home yesterday from work and I took a detour from my usual route due to traffic and got on a two-lane rural back road. There was a car ahead of me going very slowly and an open road ahead of him, so I punched it and passed him and had a pretty good head of steam coming up to a 4-way stop...where I see a sheriff cruiser crossing the intersection. When I get to the stop sign I see that he's turned around and is waiting for me at the intersection. I turn and he follows me, closely, turn for turn, almost all the way to my destination for about 5 miles, with me going exactly the speed limit (30 mph after the intersection), complete stops at stop signs, turn signals way, way in advance, the whole deal. Finally, he turns off, but he was clearly trying to catch me doing something wrong -- or else sending me a message that he knew I was speeding (I was, I admit it). I've never gotten a speeding ticket before -- but I assume it's only a matter of time with the 335d before it happens...


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Neutrinolad said:


> I've never gotten a speeding ticket before -- but I assume it's only a matter of time with the 335d before it happens...


Correct.


----------



## DarioF (Apr 13, 2010)

He was sending you a message which from your post, you received loud and clear.

The message was better than a ticket though.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

DarioF said:


> He was sending you a message which from your post, you received loud and clear.
> 
> The message was better than a ticket though.


Cheaper is the operative word. Probbaly knew he was speeding but could not prove it.

I've been very lucky so far, I know it is just a matter of time though. Until then, drive like you stole it!:roundel:


----------



## railroader (Apr 12, 2010)

That's nerve-wracking to get followed all that way-- I probably would have found a non-suspicious place, like a fast food joint-
turned in and stopped, just to get rid of the "follower." Sooner of later- they will _see_
something; like you let your right side tires graze the solid white fog line or some such
nonsense. Glad you got through it-- you're right- this car gains speed so quickly, and 
is _so happy at speed!_ it's a crap shoot for all of us. I'm doing a semi-cross country
this month on a lot of secondary roads- gotta be careful with my CA plates in those rural
out-of-state counties, huh? I'll be like cherry-picking for some of those locals...
I will scrupulously follow all the local laws...


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Aww....come on over to the dark side....a fine and points awaits you.


My next court date is Friday


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Lol. I'm sure. 

The only time I've been pulled over for a moving violation was when I ran a red light in Berkeley years ago in school. The cop asked me, "Are you aware you ran a red light?" And I replied, without thinking, "no, man, sorry, I spaced." He then takes his glasses off, very slowly, and said to me, "You shouldn't say stuff like that." I got a ticket. I got the point removed by going to comedian driving school, which was a joke. Ha.


----------



## DC335i (Nov 2, 2006)

Neutrinolad said:


> Lol. I'm sure.
> 
> The only time I've been pulled over for a moving violation was when I ran a red light in Berkeley years ago in school. The cop asked me, "Are you aware you ran a red light?" And I replied, without thinking, "no, man, sorry, I spaced." He then takes his glasses off, very slowly, and said to me, "You shouldn't say stuff like that." I got a ticket. I got the point removed by going to comedian driving school, which was a joke. Ha.


I had the same thing happen to me, also as a teenager and with a load of friends in the car. However, I actually saw the cop as I was approaching the light, which was about to change. I figured I could either lock up the brakes and stop or run the light. I ran the light and was promptly pulled over. The cop asked if I knew I ran a red light. I said I did. He then asked if I had seen him. I again replied that I had, and explained that I figured I had two choices: stop and lock up the brakes or run the light, figuring I was screwed either way. He then went back to his car with my license and registration. When he returned, he said he wasn't giving me a ticket for two reasons. First, he said that we had the same birthday.  Then he said that I "had balls" for running the light even though I knew he was there! :thumbup: I think he was just impressed that I was honest with him.


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

DC335i said:


> I had the same thing happen to me, also as a teenager and with a load of friends in the car. However, I actually saw the cop as I was approaching the light, which was about to change. I figured I could either lock up the brakes and stop or run the light. I ran the light and was promptly pulled over. The cop asked if I knew I ran a red light. I said I did. He then asked if I had seen him. I again replied that I had, and explained that I figured I had two choices: stop and lock up the brakes or run the light, figuring I was screwed either way. He then went back to his car with my license and registration. When he returned, he said he wasn't giving me a ticket for two reasons. First, he said that we had the same birthday.  Then he said that I "had balls" for running the light even though I knew he was there! :thumbup: I think he was just impressed that I was honest with him.


Lol. No ticket for having large ones. I rolled through a stop sign once, saw the cop, and started pulling over before he flashed his lights. He let me off with a warning. Maybe awareness of wrongdoing is a factor with these guys. Or some cops are cool.


----------



## DarioF (Apr 13, 2010)

DC335i said:


> I had the same thing happen to me, also as a teenager and with a load of friends in the car. However, I actually saw the cop as I was approaching the light, which was about to change. I figured I could either lock up the brakes and stop or run the light. I ran the light and was promptly pulled over. The cop asked if I knew I ran a red light. I said I did. He then asked if I had seen him. I again replied that I had, and explained that I figured I had two choices: stop and lock up the brakes or run the light, figuring I was screwed either way. He then went back to his car with my license and registration. When he returned, he said he wasn't giving me a ticket for two reasons. First, he said that we had the same birthday.  Then he said that I "had balls" for running the light even though I knew he was there! :thumbup: * I think he was just impressed that I was honest with him.*


*
*

That's exactly right. He liked you from the beginning. :thumbup:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

DarioF said:


> [/B]
> 
> That's exactly right. He liked you from the beginning. :thumbup:


Anybody using a detector out there? If so what and are you satisfied?

I am feeling like I'm being set up for a major ticket. Been driving aggressively and keep seeing cops laying about the place. Yesterday I thought for sure I was busted when I came up to a trooper parked on the side of the interstate. I was passing on the right lanes and moved over to the left, doing about 90 in a 60 when I saw him. Dropped down to 4th with the toggle so I passed him doing close to 60, but figured he must have seen me.

Maybe he was filling out his report from a previous bust!:thumbup:

Or nibbling a donut!


----------



## DarioF (Apr 13, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> Anybody using a detector out there? If so what and are you satisfied?
> 
> I am feeling like I'm being set up for a major ticket. Been driving aggressively and keep seeing cops laying about the place. Yesterday I thought for sure I was busted when I came up to a trooper parked on the side of the interstate. I was passing on the right lanes and moved over to the left, doing about 90 in a 60 when I saw him. Dropped down to 4th with the toggle so I passed him doing close to 60, but figured he must have seen me.
> 
> ...


I'm using the Valentine in both my vehicles. It has saved me many times.


----------



## railroader (Apr 12, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> * Dropped down to 4th with the toggle* so I passed him doing close to 60, but figured he must have seen me.
> 
> Maybe he was filling out his report from a previous bust!:thumbup:
> 
> Or nibbling a donut!


Smart- F-man! By "toggling down" your speed, they won't see your brake lights illuminate,which might tell them that you knew you were doing wrong, etc. When I lived in the heart of Los Angeles, I never had a whit of trouble with LAPD- even accidentally ran stop signs right in front of them-- nothing. They were busy with more serious crimes, I guess.
I'd take one of those guys any day over a small town constable...just my personal opinion.
But there are good and bad cops in any dept. small or large- just our luck who we run into.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Anybody using a detector out there? If so what and are you satisfied?
> 
> I am feeling like I'm being set up for a major ticket. Been driving aggressively and keep seeing cops laying about the place. Yesterday I thought for sure I was busted when I came up to a trooper parked on the side of the interstate. I was passing on the right lanes and moved over to the left, doing about 90 in a 60 when I saw him. Dropped down to 4th with the toggle so I passed him doing close to 60, but figured he must have seen me.
> 
> ...


I have an Escort, I think Escort 8500, had it for a few years and I just move it between my cars. It has saved me a number of times and I have no issues with it. I have tried Valentines and did not like them because I always would pause before slowing down because would want to look at the arrows first. That is just me used to a detector working another way though since I have used Escorts since the very original one. There are many long threads online that debate Escorts and Valentines, I do not think you could go wrong with either selection.


----------



## ZQQM (Aug 31, 2010)

DarioF said:


> I'm using the Valentine in both my vehicles. It has saved me many times.


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

If you're only worried about radar, get the Valentine one. If you also want warnings of speed cameras, etc. based on 
GPS, then get the Escort 9500ix. I have both.

There is some good spin out there about the new Escort Redline Radar Only detector, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm afraid the local cops are going to have to preprint reams of tickets with my name on them. It's impossible to drive this thing legally.

--Phil


----------



## nok (Mar 14, 2010)

I use a 9500ix and it's a nice unit, but the NYS police use 'instant on' and they're very good at it. I got stopped in my caddy sts-v about a year ago. Cop asked me if my detector went off....I said, "yep, right as you went by me", which was true. He gave me a ticket for no front plate (had recently purchased the car in Indiana where they don't require one...and car had no frame on the bumper). Truth be told, there are so many cops running the main roads where I live there's no sense in speeding. BUT when I get on the back roads, all bets are off. BTW, I feel sorry for anyone riding a 335d where there aren't any hills. My caddy had 459hp and 435lb-ft, but the bimmer is still the most fun to drive up hill of any vehicle I've ever had. It's like an amusement park ride in reverse or something. How brave are you? is all I ever think. I have the sweetest, twistiest, hilliest road I travel at least three or four times a week and I just love the diesel.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

DarioF said:


> I'm using the Valentine in both my vehicles. It has saved me many times.


Never leave home with out it, have 2 one for my wife and I each and even run them on my bikes with audio piped in to custom molded ear plugs


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I use an older escort 8500 and in the market for a second detector. I just can't decide which escort to get.


----------

